# All she needed was a hug



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Not sure if this has been posted before. It's a heart breaker, but has a good ending.
Meet the Scared Dog That Only Wanted a Hug


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh...I just balled watching that. All our fluffs want from us is l


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tracey - the Bronwyne and Edie mentioned on the video are our wonderful American Maltese Association Rescue angels in CA :wub::wub: and many of us remember when this all took place. I saw it posted on FB the other day by someone un-Maltese related and it brought tears to my eyes all over again. That's why we love our AMA Rescue. There are some other videos that Bronwyne made that are just as moving. True miracle workers. :thumbsup:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for posting this, Tracey. So moving


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I thought I recognized that sweet soothing voice and the videographer skills! I am so moved by this video, as I am with all of Bronwyne's. That was the best thing I have seen all day. I am going to share it! Thank you for posting this! I had never seen it before.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The gentleman in the video (and the videographer) is a fellow named Eldad Hagar. He is from here in Los Angeles. He runs a group called Hope for Paws. He is a pretty amazing guy. I have been following his work for a while now. He and his wife have written a book callled "Our Lives Have Gone to the Dogs". All proceeds go to the Hope for Paws organization. He has been featured on a number of local talk shows. Here is a YouTube link to his book. He also has a large number of videos chronicling many of his better rescues (he is Eldad75). All of them are amazing. Check this guy out!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is another example of Eldad's work. This was last year sometime I believe. Pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank God for Eldad and all his work. This video was so touching it made me cry when I saw it. I think our babies are so well taken care of that we sometimes forget that not everyone is a responsible pet owner.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I was so moved by these videos. I saw the first one , but not the second. I agree our babies are so loved that we sometimes forget not everyone is good to their pets. I'm so happy for people that give so much of themselves to give these precious babies the life that they deserve.


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

Eldad is just an Angel in the lives of these beautiful little babies. I wonder how many of them he has adopted - it would be so hard to give up these babies. I just cannot imagine. Thank you Eldad for all that you do.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

My heart just soars with joy when I see this video, my Asia did the very same thing, she was labled a fear biter, and she S-C-R-E-A-M-E-D bloody murder when I tried to put her in a travel crate for the 3 hour journey home. By the time we got home, she came out of the crate ready to live again, God had a plan for her!

I am so very grateful to the ones that understand this, and are able to help some of them escape literally with their lives.

Thank you!


----------

